# مصر تغزو أوروبا‏..‏ باللحام



## islamiccastel (16 مارس 2007)

‏26 من صفر 1428 هـ الجمعة جريدة الأهرام


مصر تغزو أوروبا‏..‏ باللحام

الشهادة أوروبية والكفاءات مصرية والمجال هو هندسة اللحام‏!‏ مركز بحوث الفلزات بالتعاون مع معهد اللحام الدولي ومعهد اللحام بالنمسا قام بمنح ستة وأربعين مهندسا دبلومة اللحام الدولية‏,‏ د‏.‏ محمود نصر رئيس المركز اشار إلي أن هذه الشهادات تتيح للحاصلين عليها اقتحام سوق العمل الدولية‏

حيث يتم الحاق هؤلاء المهندسين في عضوية اتحاد المهندسين الأوروبيين‏,‏ مما يتيح لهم فرص العمل داخل الاتحاد الأوروبي وذلك بعد اجتيازهم التدريبات النظرية والعملية من خلال برنامج تقوم بتمويله وزارة المالية‏,‏ يتناول البرنامج طرق اللحام المختلفة والتعرف علي الخواص الميكانيكية والطبيعية للسبائك الحديدية‏.‏​


----------



## شريف ميهوب (16 مارس 2007)

مشكور علي المعلومة


----------



## بهاءالدين (16 مارس 2007)

رائع يا اخى اسلام بس احنا محتاجين توجيه اكتر يعنى نبدا كورساتنا منين 
من معهد اللحام فى مسطرد ولا
معهد الفلزات فى حلوان ولا فين 
انا نفسى اتخصص فى المجال ده وحاسس انى تايه غير انى كل اما اسال اسمع اسعار خزعبليه


----------



## liondvd (16 مارس 2007)

فعلا 

احنا عايزين نفهم الليله


----------



## كونكورد (17 مارس 2007)

مشكور علي المعلومة


----------



## islamiccastel (17 مارس 2007)

الكورسات متوفرة فى العديد من الأماكن منها على السبيل المثال مركز بحوث الفلزات والذى يعطى كورسات للمتخصصين
و يوجد به على فكرة شئ جميل جدا و هو كورسات شباب الخريجين حيث يتم منحك شهادة بالمستوى الأول مجانا بل و ايضا يكون لك راتب شهرى و ذلك لمدة ثلاث شهور و هى مدة الدورة
و لكن يكون شئ من الروتين هناك من مسئول التدريب فلا تيأس و حاول معه عدة مرات حتى تحصل على ما تريد


----------



## ahmedresas (17 مارس 2007)

where is this institute"::


----------



## islamiccastel (22 مارس 2007)

ahmedresas قال:


> where is this institute"::


 


يقع مركز بحوث الفلزات فى منطقة الصلب فى حلوان
تركب المترو الى حلوان ثم تاخذ " ميكروباس " الصلب


----------



## م/ كريم (24 مارس 2007)

islamiccastel قال:


> يقع مركز بحوث الفلزات فى منطقة الصلب فى حلوان
> تركب المترو الى حلوان ثم تاخذ " ميكروباس:1: " الصلب




مشكوور على الارشاد يا هندسة :78:


----------



## islamiccastel (5 أبريل 2007)

م/ كريم قال:


> مشكوور على الارشاد يا هندسة :78:


نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## بهاءالدين (6 أبريل 2007)

اخوانى ساقوم بزيارة لاكاديمية اللحام الاسبوع القادم لحجز كورسات للطلبه عندى فى الكلية
من اراد اى استفسار وانا هناك انا فى الخدمة


----------



## islamiccastel (9 أبريل 2007)

بهاءالدين قال:


> اخوانى ساقوم بزيارة لاكاديمية اللحام الاسبوع القادم لحجز كورسات للطلبه عندى فى الكلية
> من اراد اى استفسار وانا هناك انا فى الخدمة


 
نريد أن نعرف أنواع الدورات و أسعارها ........... فتح الله عليك


----------



## بهاءالدين (30 يونيو 2007)

اسف لانى تاخرت عليكم كل هذة الفترة يا اخوانى
لكن والله غصب عنى الامتحانات هى اللى بعدتنى المهم انا وعدتكم انى اسال على كل حاجة فى اكاديمية اللحام باعتبارها احد افضل الاماكن اللى ممكن تاخد فيها كورس لحام محترم..................
بدات انا وزمايلى فى الكلية كورس فى مقدمة اللحام فى اكاديمية اللحام وخلصناه والحمد لله 
والناس هناك مش هاقولكوا يتحطوا على الجرح يطيب والنتيجة .............
اكاديمية اللحام 
1- اسوا مكان ممكن تتعلم فيه اللحام فى العالم
2- تحس انك فى سوق مكان المحاضرات جوة الورش وقابلنى لو سمعت كلمة
3-ممكن فى ميعاد محاضرتك تلاقى مجموعه تانيه عندها محاضرة فيضطر المهندس فاروق انه يزحلقك مرة والمرة التانية يزحلق المجموعه التانيه
4- يوجد محاضر واحد فقط وهو المهندس فاروق (ربنا يسامحه)
5- خدعوك فقالوا الشهادة معتمدة من معهد اللحام البريطانى
اخيرا اخوانى نصيحة من اخ لكم زار تلك الاكاديمية ابوس ايديكم اوعى حد ياخد هناك كورس طبيخ حتى 
واللى مش مصدقنى يجرب
والله على ما اقول شهيد


----------



## بهاءالدين (30 يونيو 2007)

لكى ياخذ كل ذى حق حقه
اذا كان مستوى الاكاديمية بهذا السوء لكن عندهم فنيين لحام مستواهم محترم وفى واحد منهم فعلا محترف وكانوا بيفيدونا احيانا لكن فى احيان اخرى كان مطلوب منهم يضيعوا وقتنا فى اى حاجة علشان فى مجموعه تانيه عندها محاضرة ودة ميعاد محاضرتنا فيقعدوا يزيدوا ويعيدوا ويدخلوك فى اى حوارات


----------



## ريمون عدلي (30 يونيو 2007)

اتمني لكل عربي اصيل توجد فيه معني العروبه التي نعرفها ان يتفوق وينجح وينجحنا معه 
شكرا


----------



## islamiccastel (12 يوليو 2007)

و اليكم موقع اكاديمية اللحام المصريه بمسطرد

http://www.ewaegypt.org/

وايضا

*موقع مركز بحوث و تطوير الفلزات بحلوان 

http://www.cmrdi.sci.eg/index.htm*


----------



## eng_mohus (13 يوليو 2007)

فعلا الأكاديمية المصرية للحام دي بطيخ فى فرع القاهرة


----------



## بهاءالدين (15 يوليو 2007)

كتير من المهندسين شكروا فى معهد الفلزات
بس يا جماعة وانا فى اكاديمية اللحام قابلت مهندسين هناك قالولى لو عايز تاخد كورس لحام محترم جدا 
وكمان تكون شهادته معتمدة فى مكتبين معتمدين 
1- مكتب الكتور عبدالله حسين ودة عنوانة فى عمارات العبور فى صلاح سالم
2- مكتب الكتور رافت القوصى ودة بجوار حديقة الحيوان


----------



## بهاءالدين (15 يوليو 2007)

يا جماعة والله صدقونى اكاديمية اللحام دى اسوا مكان فى العالم ممكن يدى كورسات لحام 
الحاجة الوحيدة الكويسة عندهم البقسماط والشاى اللى كنا بنفطر بيهم الصبح وكمان الشاى شاى العروسة مش ليبتون حتى


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 يوليو 2007)

مرحبا اخى بهاء وشكرا على التنويه ... ملحوظه شديده جدا جدا لا يوجد حد بيعلم حد انسى الموضوع دا حقيقى .. تعرف علم نفسك ب نفسك حتى لو اخطات وبهدلت الدنيا لانك لو ناوى تتعلم هتتعلم اكيد ..
وشكرا وارجوا عدم كتب مشاركات تانى فيها اى اساءه للمركز ارجوكم . لعدم قفل الموضوع .
وشكرا بهاء


----------



## islamiccastel (17 يوليو 2007)

Eng-Maher قال:


> مرحبا اخى بهاء وشكرا على التنويه ... ملحوظه شديده جدا جدا لا يوجد حد بيعلم حد انسى الموضوع دا حقيقى .. تعرف علم نفسك ب نفسك حتى لو اخطات وبهدلت الدنيا لانك لو ناوى تتعلم هتتعلم اكيد ..
> وشكرا بهاء


 
والله كلامك تمام يا بشمهندس ماهر


----------



## بهاءالدين (17 يوليو 2007)

شكرا يا بشمهندس ماهر على مرورك وردك اللى ات عارف انى دايما بحبه
بس انا اسف انا ممكن اكون زودتها شويه بس والله من اللى انا شفته انا والله مش بتبلى على حد
انا كنت رايح الاكاديمية وانا مبهور وخرجت منها وانا نفسيتى تعبانة لانى كنت مسئول عن 32 طالب 
انا اللى كنت موديهم الاكاديمية غير انهم كانوا عايزين ياخدوا كورسات تانية انا اللى اقنعتهم باللحام
وقالولى ناخد فى معهد الفلزات قولت لا الاكاديمية احسن مكان والناس فى الاكاديمية كسفونى جدا
علشان كدة انا كنت باتكلم بحرقة شوية
غير يا اخى ماهر ات عارف ان الكورسات دى مش رخيصة ومش هتتاخد مرتين فهى مرة واحدة
فكان واجب عليا التنبيه فقط لاغير انا ممكن اكون بالغت شوية فى رد فعلى بس ارجو تكون 
اسبابى تشفعلى ومرة اخرى شكرا يا اخ ماهر على ردك انت من زمان مردتش عليا


----------



## بهاءالدين (17 يوليو 2007)

وعلى فكرة يا يشمهندس اسلام انا كنت موجه كلامى دة خصيصا ليك لانى شايفك مهتم بمجال اللحام زيي 
فكان نفسى ترد عليا لو كلامى مش عاجبك اوانت شايف انى باقول حاجة غلط
المهم انا كان غرضى انى ادلكم على اللى انا شفته من واقع تجربة


----------



## بهاءالدين (18 يوليو 2007)

اخى ماهر انا عارف ان مفيش حد بيعلم حد حاجة بس انا رايح اخد بفلوسى فده وضع تانى
غير ان المجال دة ممكن اقرا واتعلم النظرى بنفسى ودة سهل بس الجزء العملى صعب اوى اتعلمة بنفسى 
لازم اتعلمة فى مكان متخصص علشان كدة انا بدور وان شاء الله هلاقى المان الكويس جدا 
وهاجى اقولكم انا عمات ايه وكل ورقة او اى حاجة اتعلمتها هارفعها على المنتدى ان شاء الله


----------



## islamiccastel (19 يوليو 2007)

بهاءالدين قال:


> وعلى فكرة يا يشمهندس اسلام انا كنت موجه كلامى دة خصيصا ليك لانى شايفك مهتم بمجال اللحام زيي
> فكان نفسى ترد عليا لو كلامى مش عاجبك اوانت شايف انى باقول حاجة غلط
> المهم انا كان غرضى انى ادلكم على اللى انا شفته من واقع تجربة


 
جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس بهاء على النصيحة
انا فعلا اخذت بيها , و ما روحتش الأكاديمية
انا بس أضفت موقع الاكاديمه لأنى كنت حاسس ان ده مكان لازم الناس المهتمه باللحام تكون عارفاه و مايبقاش مجهول
وجزاكم الله خيرا مرة ثانية و نفع بك و جعلك على ثغرا من ثغروه


----------



## haitham mostafa (10 فبراير 2010)

والله انتم ناس محترمة مشكورين 
وفيه كمان مكتب المهندس ابراهيم الدسوقي بيدي كورسات vt llevel 2 1400 le 
ونمرة تليفون المكتب 0106096299


----------



## el_sharkawy2010 (13 فبراير 2010)

*يا ريت يا صحبى تقللنا ايه نظام معهد الفلزات احسن من الاكاديمية وللا يايه النظام منتظر ردك .
*


----------



## فاتح روما (18 فبراير 2010)

لو الكلام ده حقيقى يبقى 
عمااااااااااااااااااااااااااارر يا مصر


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------

